# Paradigm SOS and CTA in new Next Vista, Skullz, and Predator patterns.



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

those look sweet :darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks JT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Those patterns look Fantastic!. I'm PARA-LYZED.......Again. 

Bump Up for some great products!. :shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looking good joe.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice Joe. Even more options now.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Those look great...and I know they work great.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good Morning Paradigm Archery Fans. let's keep this at the top.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Great looking and performing gear!!!


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

lunch Bump. :slice::darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

QUESTION

Are the rods dipped in Predator as well or just the CTA body?

I'm looking for one for my Strother SR-71.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. :thumbs_up

Karbon,

The rods are all anodized black, the reason being the rod must remain within the tolerance parameters of the nylon bushing in which it slides through.

Through trial and error Ive found film dipping to be too erratic of a process to accurately size the rod to accommodate a film dip and keep within the tolerance values of the bushing.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

those are some great looking products


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!*

Those look great!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the Roughest Toughest most versatile stabilizer out on the market with a great Durable coating. :shade:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Those look great!!!


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

Joe, they all look great, especially the Skullz! I've been using the C.T.A. for the last year, and I'm a big fan. I'm about to try an S.O.S. for the first time.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :slice::darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

solancodad said:


> Joe, they all look great, especially the Skullz! I've been using the C.T.A. for the last year, and I'm a big fan. I'm about to try an S.O.S. for the first time.


you will be glad you did.

they look great Joe !


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

solancodad said:


> Joe, they all look great, especially the Skullz! I've been using the C.T.A. for the last year, and I'm a big fan. I'm about to try an S.O.S. for the first time.


 Joe,

The skullz camo is about as cool as it gets......not only is it great to look at, its also functional. :thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. :thumbs_up
> 
> Karbon,
> 
> ...


GOOD, that's what I was hoping to hear.

Thanks!


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*For those of us who already have an SOS / CTA?*

Joe - I wish I would have known you were going to offer the Skulz pattern. It looks good. Are you able to dip an SOS or CTA that was already anodized? What would you charge for that?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Joe. :star:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Harold1 said:


> Joe - I wish I would have known you were going to offer the Skulz pattern. It looks good. Are you able to dip an SOS or CTA that was already anodized? What would you charge for that?


We anodize all of our tubes prior to dipping, it seems a bit redundant however we require the inner tube to be anodized as well as the bare aluminum threaded end sections, film dipping cannot cover these areas. 

You could send it off to our dipper (AT sponsor H2O imaging ) to get done in the pattern of your choice.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Afternoon Bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump. :beer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good morning Paradigm Fans!. :thumbs_up


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow those are sweet Joe...I can see CTA & SOS in skull camo on a certain white Alphaburner in the future:tongue:

PS Thanks for the base weight system; I am starting to set it up today:thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

dbowers said:


> Wow those are sweet Joe...I can see CTA & SOS in skull camo on a certain white Alphaburner in the future:tongue:
> 
> PS Thanks for the base weight system; I am starting to set it up today:thumbs_up



Thanks Dave,

Let me know how you make out with the BASE weights, your white Alphaburner should look and perform great with them. :thumbs_up


Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Lunch Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump. :beer:


----------



## messiah0 (Feb 19, 2010)

You ship to Canada?


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. :thumbs_up
> 
> Karbon,
> 
> ...


Joe, I wish i'd have read that earlier. I had my rod dipped and your right it doesnt fit nowukey: Do you sell replacement rods? Thanks, Alan


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good Morning. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

acridlon said:


> Joe, I wish i'd have read that earlier. I had my rod dipped and your right it doesnt fit nowukey: Do you sell replacement rods? Thanks, Alan


We do have replacement rods, give me a buzz when you get the chance. :smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Afternoon Bump. :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

messiah0 said:


> You ship to Canada?


Yes.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The stabs look awesome Joe, keep up the good work man.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunday Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good Morning.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Back to the top. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Back it up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for some great Products. :darkbeer:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

The SOS is looking great!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

*S.o.s.*

Put an S.O.S on my bow tonight. Got home late, ran out of light so couldn't shoot long distance. Shot some in the garage. Bow feels great in my hand ( put it on my M7 ), and holds rock steady. Can't wait to shoot 20-60 yds with it. It is set up at 11.5" with a DEAD weight, Skullz camo . Nice job Joe !


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

solancodad said:


> Put an S.O.S on my bow tonight. Got home late, ran out of light so couldn't shoot long distance. Shot some in the garage. Bow feels great in my hand ( put it on my M7 ), and holds rock steady. Can't wait to shoot 20-60 yds with it. It is set up at 11.5" with a DEAD weight, Skullz camo . Nice job Joe !


Congrats. We are looking forward to seeing some pics of that Skullz pattern. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump this up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Get your orders in folks!. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Joe. :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## timberwolf1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Pm box is full!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We now offer Next Vista, Skullz, and Predator patterns*. :thumbs_up
> 
> SOS and CTA combo orders receive free shipping through March. :mg:


Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

timberwolf1 said:


> Pm box is full!


He has been really busy. Try giving the info below a call.

Phone : (610) 285-1535 
Fax: (610) 285-1544 

Email: 
[email protected]


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Paradigm Archery. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We now offer Next Vista, Skullz, and Predator patterns*. :thumbs_up
> 
> SOS and CTA combo orders receive free shipping through March. :mg:


Bump this up. :wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

These look amazing! Can someone post some pics of these stabs mounted on your bow.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My SOS at 18"


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> My SOS at 18"


She's looking good. Thumbs Up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

:thumbs_up:wink::shade:


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Those new camo options look awesome! I love the predator camo version.


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

Joe how much are the dead end weights for SOS? Also what do they weigh???Thanks!!!


----------



## bowhunter7410 (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Great Products !!!!!*

Bump for a great Product and Great Guy to deal with, that skull print looks sick.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great to see options in predator.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Joe ordering a new Athens tomorrow so it looks like I will need another CTA for it. I will give you a holler. thanks, Marvin


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

back to the top!!


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

great products and Joe is a great guy to deal with!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> great products and Joe is a great guy to deal with!!


I agree. Bump up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Double S said:


> Picture Bump. :thumbs_up


Looks very good!!:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

back up


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

i would like to purchase a new cta in fall leaf or g1 camo for a 2010 martin pantera let me know how much and how long it will take...???


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

realone7575 said:


> i would like to purchase a new cta in fall leaf or g1 camo for a 2010 martin pantera let me know how much and how long it will take...???


You can PM Joe on here, His Username is ParadigmArchery. You can call him too at the number listed below. He has been very busy and will get back to you. Simon

Phone : (610) 285-1535 
Fax: (610) 285-1544 

Email: 
[email protected]


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

:thumbs_up




Double S said:


> You can PM Joe on here, His Username is ParadigmArchery. You can call him too at the number listed below. He has been very busy and will get back to you. Simon
> 
> Phone : (610) 285-1535
> Fax: (610) 285-1544
> ...


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Double S said:


> You can PM Joe on here, His Username is ParadigmArchery. You can call him too at the number listed below. He has been very busy and will get back to you. Simon
> 
> Phone : (610) 285-1535
> Fax: (610) 285-1544
> ...



i did send him a pm ill try and call him thanks guys 
i have a cta on my Alien-X and its so "QUIET" want one for my other bow...:wink:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

realone7575 said:


> i did send him a pm ill try and call him thanks guys
> i have a cta on my Alien-X and its so "QUIET" want one for my other bow...:wink:


They do make a difference!!:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump this up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the night.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Up up to the top


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the night.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

:thumbs_up:wink: ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We now offer Next Vista, Skullz, and Predator patterns*. :thumbs_up
> 
> SOS and CTA combo orders receive free shipping through March. :mg:


Bump the pics up.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

sent you a pm Joe.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *We now offer Next Vista, Skullz, and Predator patterns*. :thumbs_up
> 
> SOS and CTA combo orders receive free shipping through March. :mg:


 Bump up.


----------



## huntingcityboy (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone heard from Joe? I ordered a CTA String Suppressor in late august and still no signs of it in the mail minus the bill on my credit card.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

huntingcityboy said:


> Anyone heard from Joe? I ordered a CTA String Suppressor in late august and still no signs of it in the mail minus the bill on my credit card.


Call him using the number off his website.

Phone : (610) 285-1535


----------



## huntingcityboy (Jun 7, 2010)

did that, no answer.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------

